# What`s Your Flavour?



## WintersFrost (10/6/14)

Hi Everyone

Maybe you can help me get to the bottom of the best Flavours around. Im looking to hear what is your best flavour. Like Peach, vanilla or cherry. Gimme the best single flavour that you have ever vaped.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TylerD (10/6/14)

Tobacco flavor.

You can also sign up for the Tastebox. Quite nice for exploring what flavors you like.


----------



## Andre (10/6/14)

Vanilla - Frenilla from Nicoticket
Peppermint Crisp - Bowden's Mate from 5 Pawns, available at Vapeking.
Naturally extracted tobacco - Various from Heather's Heavenly Vapes, also check out Witchers Brew from SubOhmVapor.


----------



## shabbar (10/6/14)

currently just plain unflavoured juice


----------



## PeterHarris (10/6/14)

pineapple - home made... i might be bias as i made it, but damn its good


----------



## WintersFrost (10/6/14)

is there any place in JHB where i can get some nicotine?


----------



## PeterHarris (10/6/14)

you can get 3.6% vol or 36mg PG or VG from skyblue....


----------



## Die Kriek (10/6/14)

VM4. Tastes like cookie dough to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------

